# KCC Watchalong Organization/Discussion



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2015)

Feel free to ask any on-topic questions after you've read the post.

*What is a watchalong?*
It's basically watching a synchronized online stream with people in a virtual room that allows you to chat among each other. Sounds strange but fun, somehow? They _are_ a fun way to interact and spend time together.

To be upfront and to prevent false expectations: watchalongs tend to be more of a socializing thing. It can get hard to keep up with the chat and stream at the same time. Just keep that in mind when you join, and have fun.

There've been 7 watchalong events in the past in Konoha Ryokan where this community project officially started happening. If you are curious, take a look , around posts #500 or #600.​

*Spoiler*: _Watchalong post example_ 



*KONOHA RYOKAN WATCHALONG  #5 —*



*1.* We are watching , ep. #1–4

*2.* You DON'T need an account to join the watchalong and it is free.
Just pick a name and join the room by clicking on the link below.
Feel free to use your NF username.

*3.* If asked for access to your camera/microphone, 
just cancel & advance. Do _not_ accept.

*4.* Start time is about *15 minutes* from when this post has been posted.


*JOIN THE ROOM HERE: *


huehuehuehue ​




*Spoiler*: _Room, stream and list of watchers_ 





*Spoiler*: _1_ 









*Spoiler*: _2_ 









*Spoiler*: _3_ 












To organize a watchalong we need to find out a couple of things:

*1. What to watch?*
Usually we nominate, discuss, then decide on a series through consensus.
Depending on what we watch, we can also decide on the size of each watchalong batch, how many episodes we want to watch in one go.

*2. When to watch?*
To determine this, we need to know what everyone's timezone is and when you are free for anything between 1–3 hours to join the event.​
*Spoiler*: _– this will help us coordinate time_ 





heartsutra said:


> BTW for future uses that involve coordination between varying timezones, we don't have to look for tools outside of this very forum. We just need to go to our User CP → Settings & Options → Date & Time Settings
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _EXP get_
> ...





*3. Who is host?*
The host posts the watchalong OP, coordinates and streams for everyone to watch.  is my service of choice but that is because it is subjectively the best I've come across til now. Downside: Only 15 people fit in there at the same time.​
__



krimheart gretchen said:


> *Good News.* For organizing and hosting watchalongs here you will be rewarded with points to redeem for forum perks at our .
> 
> The length of the footage you are streaming _for each project_ will determine how many points you earn:
> 60–240 minutes/1–4 hours = 2 points
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2015)

My long-term goal is to have watchalong events in many different timezones. Don't really care if that means having several events during the week or rotating every few months but we should definitely try to stay super-organized to not get lost. 

1 series = 1 project
1 movie = 1 project

If I forgot to explain something and you are still confused, let me know. 


______

From what I see, everyone wants to see  instead of the Madoka Magica movies , , .


*Spoiler*: __ 



Xiammes this better be worth it


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh it will be Heart, Nichibro's is one of funniest anime around.


----------



## Santí (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm in the mood for comedy.

We're lynching Xiammes if he doesn't deliver.

Also, you should post a tl;dr version. I'm CERTAIN you can summarize all that to a few key points


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nHZKuq8OezI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gMpgJpbG5l0[/YOUTUBE]

Have a taste.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Aug 12, 2015)

This sounds interesting. I would prefer some seinen anime though.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 12, 2015)

We generally focus on more lighthearted shows, something that will start a lot of discussion and laughs. If we want something more serious, we can do the Madoka movies on a Saturday.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 12, 2015)

I am open for suggestions. Let's give this another 5 days for discussion. Those interested in participating will have final say and we'll decide on what to watch by voting. (Without a poll, I think) I will just look what option you chose in your last post when I gather the votes.


I wonder if it wouldn't be better to agree on a time first before deciding on what to watch. 

I won't be able to be host for the next sets of weeks but I might drop by.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 12, 2015)

>5 days
>Heart is trying to skip this friday


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 12, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> >5 days
> >Heart is trying to skip this friday



We aren't remotely close to ready for a watchalong in two days considering the section is still new and I think many people haven't familiarized themselves with this idea, yet. I also thought it would be nice to have the next set of watchalongs at a different time. 

Let's not rush this.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 12, 2015)

Sounds cool. I'd love to rewatch Daily Lives of Highschool boys.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 14, 2015)

I killed this beyond words. I shall back off


----------



## Santí (Aug 14, 2015)

Heart is supposedly out of town atm, so she'll get back at a later date.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 15, 2015)

Creeping out from the underwood to post this. 



Sant? said:


> Also, you should post a tl;dr version. I'm CERTAIN you can summarize all that to a few key points


Your wish be my command.

*TL;DR version*

*Level 1*
*1.* Go to UserCP → Edit Options, look which timezone (GMT) you are, post that in this thread + weekday(s) and timeframe in which you are free for a minimum 1h.

*2.* Optional: Nominate something to watch.

*3.* We decide on when and what to watch.

*4.* Be there, Enjoy. (Host may remind you via PM.)

*5.* Optional: Repeat step 4 until series is over.


*Optional Level 2*
*1.* Complete level 1.

*2.* Wanna be host? Let heartsutra know.​


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2015)

My old time is still probably the best for me.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2015)

I am generally available anytime during the week, however Fridays and sometimes Saturdays are a terrible time after 5pm est. If we could get this started around 3pm est on those days, that would work out amazing.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 19, 2015)

*Availability*
I'm always on and off and highly flexible during all weekdays while I'm on summer break. I prefer evening hours, something between 5pm and 11pm as a starting time. I'm GMT+1/Germany.

*What to watch*
I'm fine with all options presented up until now, Highschool seems to be the way this is heading. 

Remember that we could technically watch anything, movies as well – it doesn't even need to be anime. Heck, we can watch Kdrama too if you want to go there and find a crowd that's willing to join you.





Linkofone said:


> My old time is still probably the best for me.



This is where we were at a few months back:



heartsutra said:


> *Ultear:*
> open
> 
> *Linkofone: *
> ...



*Edit.*
My brain was obviously still frozen when I sent PMs to people. Just noticed the embarrassing, half-finished sentence I sent. Hngh. Sorry.


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2015)

i am in if it suits my time


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't want to make this difficult for you, heart.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm free on weekdays. Can make it work once given time.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm GMT-5 and I'm fine with anything that doesn't exceed 7 PM in that time zone. Any day is fine.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 19, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> I don't want to make this difficult for you, heart.



But you aren't. I'm a bit slow so just wanted to confirm if that's still up to date


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm available on monday & tuesday nights, if I try I could be available on those days in the afternoon
Friday as well

Every other day I am fucked

Same timezone as heart


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2015)

♡'sutra said:


> But you aren't. I'm a bit slow so just wanted to confirm if that's still up to date



Oh, thanks for doing that. I like the friday schedule, but if people are not comfortable or can't make it, I'll try my best to make another time work.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 19, 2015)

I enjoy the friday time a great deal


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm good at any time, though I prefer the usual time at Friday.


----------



## Santí (Aug 19, 2015)

Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays, and Saturdays are the best days for me as of the moment. This is bound to change in the future since I'll be picking up other employment, but this is the information I can give.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 20, 2015)

Alright, a summary:

*Xiammes*
Flexible
Fridays and Saturdays until 3pm
GMT-5

*heartsutra*
Flexible
Prefers starting time to be 11pm at latest
GMT+1

*Linkofone*
All days after 6pm
Friday preferable
GMT-5

*Addy*
play it by ear

*Melodie*
Flexible

*Jetstorm*
Available on all days until 7pm 
GMT-5

*Kenneth*
Flexible on Monday, Tuesday & Friday
GMT+1

*em senpai*
Prefers Friday 6pm 
GMT-5

*VolatileSoul*
Flexible 
Prefers Friday 6pm 
GMT-5

*Sant?*
Available on Monday, Wednesday, Friday & Saturday

*Chrollo Lucilfer*
Available on Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday after 9pm
GMT+1

*kire*
Available on Friday and Saturday after 6pm
GMT-5​
I want to try hosting the watchalong on a different day this time, so what do you think about doing this on Mondays, 4pm or 5pm GMT-5 (Jet, Xiammes, Emu, VolatileSoul, Link timezone) or Monday 10pm or 11pm GMT+1 (Kenneth, heartsutra)?


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 20, 2015)

♡'sutra said:


> Alright, a summary:
> 
> *Xiammes*
> Flexible
> ...



I don't mind, as long it's okay with the others.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Aug 21, 2015)

i'm available on thursday-sunday after 9pm gmt+1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 21, 2015)

So are we doing one today or monday?


----------



## kire (Aug 21, 2015)

Usually Friday and Saturday evening would be good for me.  I'd say after 6 pm; GMT-5

If its for tonight, I might miss out..I've been working and I am worn out, I may pass out by 7pm..

I could possibly do Monday..

oh and how long is the watch along going to last?


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 21, 2015)

I'll update the list with the new info asap.




Xiammes said:


> So are we doing one today or monday?



Nope for today, that would be super short notice. Monday sounds doable to me but a Sunday might be best if we want to include as many as possible. The downside to Sunday is Kenneth won't be able to join. ._.

I can make time and be host for the first watchalong this Sunday.




kire said:


> Usually Friday and Saturday evening would be good for me.  I'd say after 6 pm; GMT-5
> 
> If its for tonight, I might miss out..I've been working and I am worn out, I may pass out by 7pm..
> 
> ...



Usually 2hours and have a good rest, kire

I'm currently campaigning for 4.30pm GMT-5 this Sunday.
Would be 10.30pm GMT+1.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 22, 2015)

How does everyone feel about a movie night? We are testing out Sundays to see how active they are and we can make that the movie night. 

We can also do something like a Monthly Move Marathon, and watch like 3 or 4 movies on a certain day of the month.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 22, 2015)

I recommended movies before so +1  

Also what are we watching sunday


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 22, 2015)

We can watch Needless till we decide if we are doing movies or not.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 23, 2015)

Let's make it happen. 

I'll host a watchalong in about 7hrs. Notifying everyone about it. Once enough people are in the room, we can still chat and see what we want to watch spontaneously or just hang out for now


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 23, 2015)

Sounds fun. 

I was so freaking busy this week ...


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 28, 2015)

Are we doing one this week?


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 29, 2015)

I can't host this week. Is there someone else who's up for it?


----------



## Santí (Sep 1, 2015)

I ended up moving houses on the day of the watchalong, so I saw the PM the next day and was like "welp" 

I'm willing to try again this week, though. Same scheduling applies


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 8, 2015)

so... is dis ded?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2015)

Heart 

This is what happens when I entrust this to you.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 8, 2015)

lez watch umaru


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2015)

I still wanna watch daily lives of highschool boys


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 8, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> I still wanna watch daily lives of highschool boys



Sounds weird without context.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Sounds weird without context.



It certainly is not weird.


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 9, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I won't be able to be host for the next sets of weeks but I might drop by.



Quoting for truth 

I'm still trapped in that dimension.

Will support if someone else wants to host though!
Remember to PM people that expressed interest to inform them.

You can also marathon stuff in one go or spread over consecutive days, etc. 

I will try to drop by to say hi at the very least if I'm not knocked out by that time.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 10, 2015)

Heart 

Stop being busy, you shouldn't have better things to do.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 7, 2015)

_bump!_

Would like to host a watchalong to either marathon  or  this Friday/Weekend or next Monday/Tuesday. I would like to start around 6pm GMT+1.

That said, we can always decide after each episode/movie if we want to continue to watch or need a break and stretch it out more.

Is there any interest? 
Objections? Suggestions?


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 7, 2015)

Up for it as always. I'm up for Madoka, but should anyone else be want DLOHSB I don't mind either.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 7, 2015)

It's GMT+2 in our timezone right now, heart.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 7, 2015)

Platypus said:


> It's GMT+2 in our timezone right now, heart.



I'm sure I've had this discussion with someone somewhere before. Maybe with you in the old thread. It is certainly not GMT+2. It's GMT+1 +1 for DST in our timezone.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 7, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I'm sure I've had this discussion with someone somewhere before. Maybe with you in the old thread.



Nope.



> It is certainly not GMT+2. It's GMT+1 +1 for DST in our timezone.



1+1=2 

+2 simply refers to us being 2 hours ahead of GMT in time.





> CET Summer Time = GMT+2
> CET Standard Time = GMT+1


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 7, 2015)

Stop wasting time sweating the small stuff and tell me your preferences instead. This weekend or beginning of next week? Madoka or DLoHSB?

I'm leaning towards Madoka myself but of course wouldn't mind DLoHSB if that wins.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 7, 2015)

Wasn't I supposed to host? Still got that shitty internet connection though. 6PM's too early on Friday evenings. I probably won't be available on this Saturday evening till around midnight as well.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 7, 2015)

Why not both? Heart are you going to be hosting multiple days or just once a week again?


----------



## Zef (Oct 7, 2015)

Wait, what's going on?


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 7, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Why not both? Heart are you going to be hosting multiple days or just once a week again?



This was meant to be a one-time thing and I think I'll offer to host watchalongs sporadically in the future as well since my schedule became unpredictable with my new job.



Zef said:


> Wait, what's going on?



Originally wanted to host a watchalong next weekend but realized that there's a high chance I won't be able to since I could be called in for work on that weekend.



Platypus said:


> Wasn't I supposed to host? Still got that shitty internet connection though. 6PM's too early on Friday evenings. I probably won't be available on this Saturday evening till around midnight as well.



Will count this as a vote against this Friday/Weekend. Can it be counted as a vote for Monday/Tuesday?


----------



## Platypus (Oct 7, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Will count this as a vote against this Friday/Weekend. Can it be counted as a vote for Monday/Tuesday?



Rather not Tuesday evening tbh. Sunday/Monday should be okay. Or Friday at/after 8PM your time.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 7, 2015)

Madoka movies


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 7, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> _bump!_
> 
> Would like to host a watchalong to either marathon  or  this Friday/Weekend or next Monday/Tuesday. I would like to start around 6pm GMT+1.
> 
> ...



Sign me up for Madoka movies 

6Pm is too early for me. My schedule is kind of sporadic as well depending on how many assignments I have to do or going out so there's no point in me choosing a day


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 7, 2015)

Hmm, I can do later. I'm calculating with roughly 6hrs for all 3 movies. If we start at 8pm, we'd be done around 2–3am my time. I can accept that.

Any objections against Monday?

Also, RIP HK. She lives in a merciless timezone.
I chose 6PM having her in mind ._.
__

Looks like the majority is in favor of the Madoka movies.
Good, good.


----------



## Klue (Oct 7, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> _bump!_
> 
> Would like to host a watchalong to either marathon  or  this Friday/Weekend or next Monday/Tuesday. I would like to start around 6pm GMT+1.
> 
> ...



I'm done for anything really, but for time, sooner is always better.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 9, 2015)

No objections, I'm going with *Monday, 8pm GMT+1* and we are watching the *Madoka movies*.

Since it can get tricky to navigate different timezones, I'll bump this thread in time to update it with a countdown before the actual watchalong.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 9, 2015)

**


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2015)

How long are all 3 moviea? Damn ..

Reminds me of kids watching the lotor trilogy in uni...


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2015)

I'll join in. Haven't watched any of the movies and have been meaning to.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 11, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> No objections, I'm going with *Monday, 8pm GMT+1* and we are watching the *Madoka movies*.
> 
> Since it can get tricky to navigate different timezones, I'll bump this thread in time to update it with a countdown before the actual watchalong.


Hype  I don't get out of class till 9 but I've seen them all anyways sooooo... I can miss some 


RemChu said:


> How long are all 3 moviea? Damn ..
> 
> Reminds me of kids watching the lotor trilogy in uni...



They're worth it... I've seen each about 3 times


----------



## Platypus (Oct 11, 2015)

RemChu said:


> How long are all 3 moviea? Damn ..



About 6h total.

No breaks.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 11, 2015)

Saw the movies a couple of times myself. Especially fascinated by the last movie that goes beyond the anime series.
__

About 24 hours to go from the time this post was made, everyone.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 11, 2015)

You're gonna watch all 3 movies in one go? god


----------



## Mako (Oct 11, 2015)

I really wish I had the free time to watch the Madoka movies. To those who are watching this without breaks, you have brave souls.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 12, 2015)

I can probably make it but all 3 in one go??? No bathroom breaks or stop for snacks...?

Guess Imma stock up and hope to hold it for all 3 then.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

No worries. There will be breaks between movies No breaks. Get your kagebunshin to do your business on the side and run errands if you absolutely must.

9.5 hours to go!


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 12, 2015)

When this gonna happen?


----------



## Melodie (Oct 12, 2015)

>All 3 movies.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

~3.5hrs until start of the first movie.


----------



## Solar (Oct 12, 2015)

I can do this, but I'd have to know the specifics. Like, how do I use this rabbit site?


----------



## Platypus (Oct 12, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> I can do this, but I'd have to know the specifics. Like, how do I use this rabbit site?



When it's time, heart will provide us with a link to her rabbit stream. Just go there, disable video/audio chat if applicable and enjoy.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

Less than one hour to go. I'm preparing everything now. It's happening. Soon.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

*KONOHA COUNTRY CLUB WATCHALONG ?*

*1.* We're going to marathon the _Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica movies  +  + _.

*2.* Please use your NF username to join the room. 
You DON'T need to register to rabb.it to join and it is free.
*How this works:* You request to join the room > host approves > you join the room.

*3.* Start time is in about 20 minutes from when this post has been posted. 
Feel free to join or leave at any time, even after it has started.

*JOIN THE ROOM HERE: *​


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 12, 2015)

Lets see how long it takes rabbit to load


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

5 peeps in ze room plus me right now


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

9 peeps in ze roo- oh Jetstorm just left.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

We've started with movie 1.


----------



## Santí (Oct 12, 2015)

I lost connection and can't load the page anymore


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

Same. Rabb.it crashed for me and won't load. Well shit.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 12, 2015)

Yup, same here.

ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

Right before the third movie. This heresy.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 12, 2015)

what happened?

EDIT : I see, thought it was just me


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 12, 2015)

For a second there I thought my internet connection was chimping out. Been trying to reconnect like a madman.


----------



## Santí (Oct 12, 2015)

This Mbxx tier service


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 12, 2015)

Welp, I was so hyped for the 3rd one. Rather watch it with bros then alone.


----------



## Solar (Oct 12, 2015)

Right before Homura's movie too.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 12, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Right before Homura's movie too.



Homura stole the show


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 12, 2015)

rabb.it is still kill. Was looking forward to Homulily. Oh well.


----------



## Swift (Oct 12, 2015)

So sad. Right before the movie I haven't seen.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

Reschedule? Or try again in an hour?


----------



## Swift (Oct 12, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Reschedule? Or try again in an hour?



I'm up for either, it was fun watching with y'all.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 12, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Reschedule?* Or try again in an hour?*



2 AM ... 

Might as well reschedule in the meantime. If the site gets fixed within an hour, we could continue watching.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 12, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Reschedule? Or try again in an hour?



Up for either. Im either watching Youtubers Let's plays, suring the forums or playing WoT PC. So I'm down for whatever.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 12, 2015)

Welp. Might as well go take a shower because it looks like this won't be up for a while.



heartsutra said:


> Reschedule? Or try again in an hour?



If it's not working in an hour, we can always do it another time. Unfortunate, but that's just how it is sometimes. I was having fun too.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm on a roll and don't want to stop now, to be honest. 



Platypus said:


> 2 AM ...
> 
> Might as well reschedule in the meantime. If the site gets fixed within an hour, we could continue watching.



But you're right. Let's reschedule _and_ try again in an hour. In case it doesn't work, we'll just watch it the other time.

This was bound to get brutal in one way or another.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 12, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Reschedule? Or try again in an hour?



ahh thats too late for me. I need to get some sleep for an early start tomorrow


----------



## Platypus (Oct 12, 2015)

Site's back


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh. Looks like rabb.it is back.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 12, 2015)

its working for me now 0_0


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

6 out of 12 people are back in the room at the moment.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 12, 2015)

NOOOOOOO


----------



## Solar (Oct 12, 2015)

So it wasn't only me.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

Are we disconnected again? Seems like everyone was given the boot.

So close. About a third was left.

Too Soon™


----------



## Santí (Oct 12, 2015)

Did I just get trolled again


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 12, 2015)

Again? Is nothing easy?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 12, 2015)

Damnit...Was getting to the top Feels train moment of the movie. I don't mind waiting but I can always pop kissanime up if it doesn't repair soon.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 12, 2015)

This happened during previous streams too, or is it a this-time-only thing?


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

Never happened before. But then, never marathoned 3 movies back to back and used rabb.it for +6hrs straight. What do.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 12, 2015)

Aren't there any other better streaming sites? Rabbit has failed us.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 12, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Aren't there any other better streaming sites? Rabbit has failed us.



what did we do to deserves this


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

Okay. I think this is a fair moment to stop and let you discover the rest of the third movie on your own. It deserves your undivided attention. I also want to thank everyone who joined this watchalong. I hope you were able to enjoy yourself as much as I enjoyed the event and you feel encouraged to join more watchalongs in the future — in KCC or elsewhere. Have fun.


Rabb.it a shit though.
GG.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Swift (Oct 12, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> what did we do to deserves this



There's a god we've angered today. Let's find them.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 12, 2015)

It was fun while it lasted at least, so it's not a complete disaster.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 12, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Okay. I think this is a fair moment to stop and let you discover the rest of the third movie on your own. It deserves your undivided attention. I also want to thank everyone who joined this watchalong. I hope you were able to enjoy yourself as much as I enjoyed the event and you feel encouraged to join more watchalongs in the future ? in KCC or elsewhere. Have fun.
> 
> 
> Rabb.it a shit though.
> GG.



 just at the climax

I had a lot of fun. Thanks for setting this up Heart!



Swift said:


> There's a god we've angered today. Let's find them.



I've always been nice to Madoka


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 12, 2015)

I was looking forward to Homura becoming our new overlord and finally making that cat her bitch, but what can ya do.

Thank you heart. May the next watchalong go smoothly.


----------



## Solar (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you for hosting.


----------



## Santí (Oct 12, 2015)

I won't lie, I enjoyed this far more than my expectations going in.


----------



## Swift (Oct 12, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> I've always been nice to Madoka



Now's time for a change. Worst girl anyways


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 12, 2015)

Watched the ending. Damn, poor Homura.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 13, 2015)

This looks like a pretty cool idea, I usually have 0 taste for picking what to watch, so this might not be a bad idea at all. Count me in on the next one you guys have.


----------



## Swift (Oct 14, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> This looks like a pretty cool idea, I usually have 0 taste for picking what to watch, so this might not be a bad idea at all. Count me in on the next one you guys have.



This. I'm definitely on board for the next time.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 14, 2015)

Advert for the watchalong is still there on the main page even though it was days ago. Someone is lazy.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 15, 2015)

If I take offline obligations into account, I think I will be able to host about one marathon event per month. Whenever I feel a good opportunity is coming up, I will post in this thread a minimum of 3 days ahead (preferably more) to allow enough room for discussion and scheduling.

Once more I want to emphasize that people who approve of the watchalong concept are welcome to host KCC watchalongs as well. Shall you need it, I will be more than happy to guide and aid you.


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 1, 2015)

*Reward points for hosting!*

*Good News.* For organizing and hosting watchalongs here you will be rewarded with points to redeem for forum perks at our . 

The length of the footage you are streaming _for each project_ will determine how many points you earn:
60–240 minutes/1–4 hours = 2 points

240–390 minutes/4–6.5 hrs = 3 points (or 2 points + 1 bonus point)

 more than 390 minutes/6.5+ hrs = 4 points (or 2 points + 2 bonus points)


----------



## Platypus (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh my.

Should I host next weekend? , right?


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 1, 2015)

You mean the coming weekend, the first one in November? 
After Nov 6, basically?
Need to check my work schedule 
Not like my work schedule should stop you from hosting


----------



## Platypus (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes. Friday evening works too.


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 1, 2015)

Have work all evening on Friday.

Saturday sometime in the evening would be best for me, I think.

Wonder what the others say?


----------



## Swift (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm free that entire weekend.


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah weekends are best for me as well


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 2, 2015)

>friday


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 2, 2015)

Friday is ok for me, #alone


----------



## Platypus (Nov 5, 2015)

I might be out of town tomorrow night after all. So I'll probably stream Saturday night (), if that works for you guys ofc. If so, pick your preferred time slot, people.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 5, 2015)

So what are we watching doe


----------



## Platypus (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## heartsutra (Nov 5, 2015)

Do you plan on watching the whole series in one go?
I'm … fine with any time you choose as long as it's before 11pm.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 6, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Do you plan on watching the whole series in one go?



I was thinking 6 ep. tbh.



> I'm ? fine with any time you choose as long as it's before 11pm.



8pm then?


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 6, 2015)

8pm sounds good to me personally. 
I hope it works for the others, too?


6 episodes for each event?
Two sessions it is?


----------



## Platypus (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Platypus (Nov 7, 2015)

(stealing heart's template)



*KONOHA COUNTRY CLUB WATCHALONG —*

*1.* We are watching 

*2.* Please use your NF username to join the room. 
You DON'T need to register to rabb.it to join and it is free.

*3.* Do _not_ accept if asked for access to your camera/microphone, 
just cancel & advance.

*4.* Start time is about *10 minutes* from when this post has been posted. 
Feel free to join at any time, even after it has started.


*JOIN THE ROOM HERE: *​


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 7, 2015)

4 people in the room so far


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## heartsutra (Nov 7, 2015)

7 people in the room and we're starting


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 7, 2015)

High school boys doing cute high school things


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 7, 2015)

Now that we're at the start of episode 5, I want to utilize the toire break we're taking to express how sad I am over my Oniichan Xiammes not being here with us today. I am sure he's overflowing with grief because of it somewhere and crying in a lonely corner.

I want to pat him on the back, poke his forehead and say "Maybe next time."


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 7, 2015)

Xiammes is due for a demotion if you ask me


----------



## Platypus (Nov 7, 2015)

Done. 
Thanks for tuning in, guise.


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 7, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Done.
> Thanks for tuning in, guise.



Thanks for hosting today ^^


----------



## Swift (Nov 7, 2015)

tfw you get called into work

god 

damnit


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2015)

I should be able to finish streaming DLoHSB sometime this weekend, 21–22th.

I'd say, pick your preferable day and/or time.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 28, 2015)

this ded or what


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 28, 2015)

More like in a slumber
You wanna start something or what


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 28, 2015)

Idk  this watchalong thing was a good excuse for me to watch obscure animu movies/series


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2015)

This week I was gone for the holidays


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 28, 2015)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Idk  this watchalong thing was a good excuse for me to watch obscure animu movies/series



What would you suggest?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2015)

Let's watch psycho pass. 

Good for a rewatch or a first time


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 28, 2015)

I haven't seen psycho pass what is it?


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 28, 2015)

Rapunzel said:


> What would you suggest?





all of these are worth a watch from what i've been told and they're not too long 
i can host as long as it's 12am+ gmt on friday and saturdays 


em senpai said:


> Let's watch psycho pass.
> 
> Good for a rewatch or a first time



I would assume most people have already watched that and i've watched it very recently so nty to a rewatch



Sadzuki said:


> I haven't seen psycho pass what is it?


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 30, 2015)

^Sounds good to me! As always, I'll drop in unless I had work before and it killed me on that day

Also,
Movies > marathoning a series > series for bigger watchalongs, from my experience


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Dec 3, 2015)

let me know if anyone is interested this friday/weekend


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 4, 2015)

Pro-tip: PM people who have expressed interest in this thread & ask/notify them ahead in time. 

I'll be present if you want to host this weekend


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 4, 2015)

Movies r gud


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 5, 2015)

Unfortunately, I have to work the early shift tomorrow. 
This change in plans results in me not being able to join today (in case you were planning to do it today)


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 13, 2015)

I wanna watch Pom Poko! I guess I could just muddle through this. Give me a bit.

Edit: Nevermind, that was an impulsive thought. We'll do this at some point.


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 26, 2015)

Alright everyone, it's been a while. I'd like to host a watchalong on the first weekend after New Year's Eve. My suggestion is for us to go out of our way & watch something less weeb. Let's watch _._ The Baz Luhrmann version from 2013. Join me & be witness of a glamorous visual spectacle at the start of the next year!


*Spoiler*: _Trailer this way. Cue Leonardo Still NoOscaro_ 



[YOUTUBE]rARN6agiW7o[/YOUTUBE]




Will host if a minimum of 3 people join. We're going to use rabb.it again.

*Edit.*
As for the time, I'm still based in Germany, GMT+1. I can host late in the evening on Friday, Jan. 1st, after 11pm or on the following days anytime between 10pm and 7am. Ye, you read that right. In hope we can find a convenient time for our friends based in Asia as well.

If you have any preference regarding day & time, please let me know. Otherwise I will just assume you're available on all three days & fine with the suggested time.


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2015)

count me in


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 26, 2015)

Posting in the KCC thread


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 26, 2015)

As for the time, I'm still based in Germany, GMT+5 GMT+1. I can host late in the evening on Friday, Jan. 1st, after 11pm or on the following days anytime between 10pm and 7am. Ye, you read that right. In hope we can find a convenient time for our friends based in Asia as well.

*Edit.*
If you have any preference regarding day & time, please let me know. Otherwise I will just assume you're available on all three days & fine with the suggested time.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 26, 2015)

Germany is GMT+5?


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 26, 2015)

choco bao bao said:


> Germany is GMT+5?



In my universe it is. GMT+5 -4 = GMT+1.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 26, 2015)

I'd love to join but I think the timing might not be too good


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 26, 2015)

choco bao bao said:


> I'd love to join but I think the timing might not be too good



What would be best for you?


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 26, 2015)

Nah I think it's easier to get a time when the majority can make it; we in Asia are the minority so we have to compromise 

But Saturdays would be best for me, which is like Friday for most people.


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 26, 2015)

choco bao bao said:


> Nah I think it's easier to get a time when the majority can make it; we in Asia are the minority so we have to compromise
> 
> But Saturdays would be best for me, which is like Friday for most people.



Stahp beating around the bush and name a time already 

This is going to be relevant for future reference at the very least. You're the second person that has this problem & I'd love to do something for you guys, too. At some point.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 26, 2015)

I said Saturdays


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 26, 2015)

Saturdays when


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm good with evenings


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 26, 2015)

Count me out.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 26, 2015)

Count me in.


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 26, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Count me out.







Manιwa said:


> Count me in.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 26, 2015)

Braveheart said:


> Alright everyone, it's been a while. I'd like to host a watchalong on the first weekend after New Year's Eve. My suggestion is for us to go out of our way & watch something less weeb. Let's watch _._ The Baz Luhrmann version from 2013. Join me & be witness of a glamorous visual spectacle at the start of the next year!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Trailer this way. Cue Leonardo Still NoOscaro_
> ...



NoOscaro.......



triggered 

Put me as a maybe (if its New Years Eve) Heart


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 26, 2015)

Sorry I can't make it :c


----------



## Solar (Dec 26, 2015)

I will join.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 26, 2015)

The new Gatsby certainly had.... Stunning visuals 

Maybe would be better on a second watch.


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 26, 2015)

If you have any preference regarding day & time, please let me know. Otherwise I will just assume you're available on all three days & fine with the suggested time.
__



Zensuki said:


> Put me as a maybe (if its New Years Eve) Heart


Not going to be on the day itself, though. 
It's going to be on the 1st, 2nd or 3rd!



~M~ said:


> Sorry I can't make it :c


Maybe next time. *pokes forehead*



Frederica Bernkastel said:


> I will join.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 26, 2015)

actually I can make the third


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2015)

It sounds fun.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Dec 26, 2015)

i think i can make this


----------



## Klue (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks for including me!  

I'm down! Any time is fine.


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 26, 2015)

~M~ said:


> actually I can make the third




			
				Braveheart said:
			
		

> There's no harm in playing it by ear. You can always join if you're there. Since +3 people have said yes, it's definitely going to happen on one of those days.



__


Linkofone said:


> It sounds fun.


Let's hope your connection won't chimp out on us, huh.




Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> i think i can make this


Very well.
Satsuki.sip.gif



Klue said:


> Thanks for including me!
> 
> I'm down! Any time is fine.


You're welcome. I'll PM everyone again on the day of the watchalong!

__
So far, we're 8–12 people
*Mako
Klue
Chrollo Lucilfer
Linkofone*
~M~*
Frederica Bernkastel
Zensuki*
Manιwa
Haruka Katana*
Addy
Hussain
Braveheart*

* → these people are playing it by ear/not sure if they'll be available/technical difficulties may throw a wrench in their keikaku to join smh​


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2015)

I can't make any promises.


----------



## Mako (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes, I'm down


----------



## Trojan (Dec 26, 2015)

Posting here. 

Count me in.


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Posting here.
> 
> Count me in.


Finally. 



Mako said:


> Yes, I'm down



This brings a tear to my eye. It's almost a reunion of peeps that were around when the watchalong was a pilot project in the Ryokan Convo.

Added you to the list!



Braveheart said:


> So far, we're 8–12 people
> *Mako
> Klue
> Chrollo Lucilfer
> ...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 26, 2015)

Posting as well. Count me in.


----------



## Santí (Dec 26, 2015)

I'll try to not oversleep and be on time.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 26, 2015)

Braveheart said:


> If you have any preference regarding day & time, please let me know. Otherwise I will just assume you're available on all three days & fine with the suggested time.
> __
> 
> 
> ...



new hope


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 27, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> Posting as well. Count me in.





Sant? said:


> I'll try to not oversleep and be on time.



Sant? got added to the * group, just in case.
All added according to keikaku.




Braveheart said:


> So far, we're 9–14 people
> *Sant?*
> Utopia Realm
> Mako
> ...


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm down for a whatchalong like always.


----------



## Milady (Dec 28, 2015)

Can you put me on maybe list? Will check back around dec 31 to confirm.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 28, 2015)

Can make it if it's on the 1st or 3rd.


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 29, 2015)

Alright, it's going to happen either on the 2nd or 3rd of January. Will get back once I've found out what the plans for the weekend are exactly. Since there's quite a bit of interest, this is going to end up being a bit of an experiment. I'll try to see if I can have two rooms open at the same time for hosting. 




Braveheart said:


> So far, we're 9–14 people
> *Louis-954*
> Milady1*
> VolatileSoul
> ...


----------



## Swift (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm in, any time. I'm free all weekend


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 29, 2015)

Sorry I won't be able to make it, covering for someone's vacation and I'm going to the gym.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 29, 2015)

Rip


----------



## Solar (Dec 30, 2015)

Braveheart said:


> Alright, it's going to happen either on the 2nd or 3rd of January.



Works for me.


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 30, 2015)

It's going to happen on the 2nd at around 11pm, GMT+1. 
Countdown  way if you need help. Happy New Year, guys!






Braveheart said:


> So far, we're 11–18 people
> *Swift
> Louis-954*
> Milady1*
> ...





*Edit.*
List wasn't accurate. It should be accurate now & all people on the list should have received a PM.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 30, 2015)

Okay I think I can make it. 

It just depends whether I can plan my sleep properly and if I didn't oversleep.


----------



## Milady (Jan 2, 2016)

I won't make it . Have fun guys!!! And happy new year!


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 2, 2016)

*KONOHA COUNTRY CLUB WATCHALONG ?*

*1.* We are watching .

*2.* Please use your NF username to join the room. 
You DON'T need to register to rabb.it to join and it is free.

*3.* Do _not_ accept if asked for access to your camera/microphone, 
just cancel & advance.

*4.* Start time is about *15 minutes* from when this post has been posted. 
Feel free to join at any time, even after it has started.


*JOIN THE ROOM HERE: *
​


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 2, 2016)

Starting in 2 minutes, 7 people in the room right now!


----------



## Platypus (Jan 2, 2016)

Movie was gud. Thanks for the stream, heart.


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for joining, guys. Luv'd it.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah, thanks everyone. Had a good time.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for the good time as always Heart.


----------



## Santí (Jan 2, 2016)

Google lied to me, it said that it'd be at 6:00 PM EST, not 5:00


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 2, 2016)

I had fun making fun of Leo.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 3, 2016)

Once again, thanks for the watchalong 



Manιwa said:


> Movie was gud. Thanks for the stream, heart.



Weren't you asleep during the whole movie


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 16, 2016)

Anyone want to watch '*UFC Fight Night 81 Dillashaw vs. Cruz*' with me this weekend? Starts 10:00PM EST and should end around 12:00AM.  Four great fights all culminating in...

Trash talk  : Like this for example.


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 17, 2016)

No time today for a watchalong, sorry


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 17, 2016)

Braveheart said:


> No time today for a watchalong, sorry


Aw. 

I usually host my fight night groups on Skype (text chat), so we don't need the room. Anyone who is interested feel free to either PM me your details here or contact me on Skype. My username is louisrogue89


----------



## David (Feb 26, 2016)

Btw I rented and set up a Teamspeak for NF and it would be really suitable for watchalongs.  Feel free to use it if you'd like:


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hosting a UFC 196 Watchalong this Saturday. Event goes live 10PM Sunday, March 5th.

Diaz vs. McGregor and Holm vs. Tate. [here] get hype.

I will be purchasing the PPV this weekend and streaming it on 

If you're interested in joining the room on Saturday just shoot me a PM or comment here and register a username on over at 

Anyone who wants to contribute *any* amount towards helping me purchase the PPV  this weekend, I would appreciate it greatly, but it is *not required *to join in the watchalong festivities! I will be purchasing the event for all to enjoy regardless.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 5, 2016)

Just sent out a PM to people who've joined watchalongs or expressed interest in the past. How many hours from when you will answer my post will the watchalong be, Louis?

.
.
.


*Wait*, March 5th is a _Saturday,_ it is today, not tomorrow.
Confused.


----------



## Santí (Mar 5, 2016)

The fight definitely takes place Saturday night, 10PM EST. He must've typo'd, since they're both weekends that start with an _S_


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 5, 2016)

heartsutra said:


> Just sent out a PM to people who've joined watchalongs or expressed interest in the past. How many hours from when you will answer my post will the watchalong be, Louis?
> 
> .
> .
> ...





Sant? said:


> The fight definitely takes place Saturday night, 10PM EST. He must've typo'd, since they're both weekends that start with an _S_


Yeah, sorry guys! Dunno why I typed Sunday. The viewing time and date is  Saturday, March 5th at 10PM EST. There are five fights scheduled and the event will last somewhere between 1 1/2 and 2 hours depending how quickly fights end.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 5, 2016)

Ok, will shoot everyone another short PM to clarify. Thanks for clearing that up, Sant? & Louis!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm down. aven't seen a UFC match b4 (Watched Boxing however).


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 5, 2016)

Utopia Realm said:


> I'm down. aven't seen a UFC match b4 (Watched Boxing however).


Much more exciting than boxing, my friend!  Nothing quite as exciting as watching two world-class martial artists fight their hearts out.

Here are a couple of free fights that were just uploaded:

Conor McGregor vs. Chad Mendes: Link removed
Holly Holm vs. Ronda Rousey: Link removed

Conor and Holly are tonight's main and co-main features.


----------



## Mako (Mar 5, 2016)

Same here, I don't know squat about UFC, but I do watch some boxing. I'll probably check it out.


----------



## Solar (Mar 5, 2016)

Too short of notice. Sorry.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 5, 2016)

Sorry about that folks.  I fucked up the stream, lol. Rejoin:


----------



## Santí (Mar 6, 2016)

*Official Announcement:* Utopia Realm is the Preet of UFC fights.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 6, 2016)

Incredible night of fights you guys! Wow! I can't believe 9 people showed up on short notice. Thank you for the incredible time. We'll do this again next month for UFC 197 on April 23rd!


----------



## Catamount (Mar 9, 2016)

Just in case you guys are interested gonna inform you on this.



Saru and me decided to watch famous, magnificient and amazing anime movie *Tekkon Kinkreet* this week. Saru is watching it for the first time, I am re-watching it.
We feel it's the more the merrier case so everyone interested can join!
We are giving it a try* tomorrow, on 1 pm (13:00) by London time.*
Nobody's hosting it or anything, no Skype convos - just watch it the way you like it. The point is the further discussion.  looks pathetical and we gotta revive it.

So, what I am suggesting.
Everyone who cares can watch it by Monday and join the discussion 

Also* info links on Tekkonkinkreet*:


*Screenshots:*

*Spoiler*: __ 











This anime is so worth seeing.

Minotaur take me home


----------



## Roman (Mar 9, 2016)

That looks interesting. I'll give it a watch tonight or tomorrow 

If I see it tonight, I promise not to talk about it until after 1pm tmo


----------



## Catamount (Mar 9, 2016)

Romanesque

yep, join us, that woulda be fffuuuunnn

We decided not to skype while watching, cause thet is too distracting.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 9, 2016)

I'll check it out this Friday. Thanks for the rec, Adamant!

I will be hosting yet another KCC Watchalong *next weekend* on either the 18th, 19th or 20th between 8pm and 11pm EST, whichever date and time works best for the majority. This time around I think it would be fun to watch an anime film! 

*My current front-runners are:*
* Trailer:* 
*Trailer:* 
*    Trailer: *
*Trailer:* 
*Trailer:* 
*Trailer:* 


Of course, I'm also open to your suggestions, so if you want to nominate something not on my aforementioned list please don't be shy about it! I will stream next weekend whatever film has the most votes.


----------



## Roman (Mar 9, 2016)

Adamant said:


> Romanesque
> 
> yep, join us, that woulda be fffuuuunnn
> 
> We decided not to skype while watching, cause thet is too distracting.



I wouldn't be able to watch it along with you guys anyways since I'm at work at 1pm.

Curious that you chose London time tho


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 9, 2016)

Louis-954 said:


> I'll check it out this Friday. Thanks for the rec, Adamant!
> 
> I will be hosting yet another KCC Watchalong *next weekend* on either the 18th or 19th between 8 and 11 EST, whichever date and time works best for the majority. This time around I think it would be fun to watch an anime film!
> 
> ...



Sword of the Stranger and Wolf Children would be my recommendations.


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm down for whateves.


----------



## Solar (Mar 9, 2016)

I can't do Tekkon.

I can do Louis'.


----------



## Milady (Mar 9, 2016)

@Louis. I saw wolf children before. I cried too much, i don't want to cry again .

Has anyone watched Tale of Princess Kaguya?

I can't do the 19th. Maybe 18 or 20.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm down for whatever too as long as the time is right


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 9, 2016)

miladyy said:


> @Louis. I saw wolf children before. I cried too much, i don't want to cry again .
> 
> * Has anyone watched Tale of Princess Kaguya?*
> 
> I can't do the 19th. Maybe 18 or 20.


Yeah,  I've heard about it being a feels train so I've been wanting to check it out for a while now! 

I haven't seen it yet. I will add to the list!

Sword of the Stranger: *Votes 7*
One Piece Film Z: *Votes 4*
Wolf Children: *Votes 6*
Berserk: The Golden Age Arc I - Egg of the High King: *Votes 4 *
Saint Young Men: *Votes 4*
Tale of Princess Kaguya: *Votes 10*

Will update the nominations list (this post) as more people weigh in with their votes and watchalong suggestions. Links to synopsis' and trailers will be added to my original post. A vote for "I don't care" or "whatever" will count as 1 vote towards everything. If anyone changes their minds or wishes to specify their vote make sure to post again in the thread so that I know.


----------



## Milady (Mar 9, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm down for whatever too as long as the time is right





Klue said:


> I'm down for whateves.





Frederica Bernkastel said:


> I can't do Tekkon.
> 
> I can do Louis'.



 vote for Tale of Princess Kaguya please 

Haruka, why am i always begging you ?


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 9, 2016)

Down for Sword of the Stranger, Wolf Children, and Princess Kaguya since I've been meaning to watch those three for a while now.

Since Milady wants Princess Kaguya though, I'll vote for that.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 9, 2016)

miladyy hustlin' votes.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 9, 2016)

miladyy said:


> vote for Tale of Princess Kaguya please
> 
> Haruka, why am i always begging you ?



Idk man, you'll have my vote if there's something you want to offer for me 

Though Princess Kaguya is winning anyways


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 9, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Idk man,* you'll have my vote if there's something you want to offer for me*
> 
> Though Princess Kaguya is winning anyways


I shan't allow racketeering or extortion!


----------



## Milady (Mar 10, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> Since Milady wants Princess Kaguya though, I'll vote for that.



So gentlemanly . You're gonna watch a princess movie with me 
And YAY   



Haruka Katana said:


> Idk man, you'll have my vote if there's something you want to offer for me



You can have my body for another week eventhough i was planning to violently and brutally stab you next week . 



Louis-954 said:


> miladyy hustlin' votes.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 10, 2016)

Louis-954 said:


> I'll check it out this Friday. Thanks for the rec, Adamant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be glad to hear your thoughts.

Sword of the Stranger is a pure win, I so recommend it. The plot is great, very mature, touching the topic if foreigners in Japan, has some traditional mmoments too. Animation is great, the facial expressions rock and the movements are very well done.
One of my fav, I can re-watch it endlessly.



Roman said:


> I wouldn't be able to watch it along with you guys anyways since I'm at work at 1pm.
> 
> Curious that you chose London time tho


I didn't know what time should I use so chose like the middle 

I still wanna you see it and talk to ya ad stuff


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 10, 2016)

Good job organizing this, Louis!
I'll let you know my th— Friday? 
Friday is usually a work day for me OTL


----------



## Catamount (Mar 10, 2016)

Do you guys discuss it afterwards? 
I believe we have a thread for Sword of the Stranger and it's also kinda lacks pple.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 10, 2016)

We usually discuss it while we watch it in the virtual space setting that gets linked to by the host. It's watch + chat!

I've hosted watchalongs on Livejournal as community events and at that time, our means were limited so we'd agree on a starting time and spam the heck out of the comment section with .gifs, macros and text as everyone watched it on their own. If someone prefers that style, I'm open to it. Just drop me a PM & we can hammer out details.

__



Louis-954 said:


> –snip–
> 
> *    Trailer: *
> 
> ...


----------



## Catamount (Mar 10, 2016)

tbh I like to listen and discuss or read and dicuss, but not watch. Like we decided not to Skype while Tekkonkinkreet cause this movies is so beautiful that however often I rewatch I do not take my eyes off the screen. It would really be a waste missing one of those amazing moments, all those details... Nah. I'd stay silent in such convo


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 10, 2016)

Louis-954 said:


> I shan't allow racketeering or extortion!


This is none of your concern 



miladyy said:


> You can have my body for another week eventhough i was planning to violently and brutally stab you next week .


Oh my 

Well if you agree to catstab Addy the whole week is fine for me to, up to you


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 10, 2016)

heartsutra said:


> Good job organizing this, Louis!
> I'll let you know my th— Friday?
> *Friday is usually a work day for me OTL*


No problem!

We could watch on Saturday or Sunday if Friday doesn't work.



Haruka Katana said:


> This is none of your concern


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 10, 2016)

I'll see if I can make it work and let you know once I know my work schedule for next week. Thanks, Louis ^^

Also, if Wolf Children doesn't win this round, and no one beats me to it, I'll make sure to host it at a later point in time. It's too good not to do it. Everyone needs to see it.



Adamant said:


> I'd stay silent in such convo



's totally fine and there are several returning watchers who prefer it, too. 
It's really up to you :3


----------



## Catamount (Mar 10, 2016)

I'd join you guys, but weekend and evenings is irl time for me, so I barely get online otherwise than several times via cell phone


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 10, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm down for whatever too as long as the time is right



Its 3am-6am for me 
I understand your pain. 



miladyy said:


> @Louis. I saw wolf children before. I cried too much, i don't want to cry again .
> 
> Has anyone watched Tale of Princess Kaguya?
> 
> I can't do the 19th. Maybe 18 or 20.



Since Heart is going stream Wolf Children later, I'm tied between Sword of the Stranger and Kaguya, although I have seen Sword of the Stranger before.



heartsutra said:


> We usually discuss it while we watch it in the virtual space setting that gets linked to by the host. It's watch + chat!
> 
> I've hosted watchalongs on Livejournal as community events and at that time, our means were limited so we'd agree on a starting time and spam the heck out of the comment section with .gifs, macros and text as everyone watched it on their own. If someone prefers that style, I'm open to it. Just drop me a PM & we can hammer out details.
> 
> __



And we can always talk about it in the chat room after the movie ends. 



heartsutra said:


> I'll see if I can make it work and let you know once I know my work schedule for next week. Thanks, Louis ^^
> 
> Also, if Wolf Children doesn't win this round, and no one beats me to it, I'll make sure to host it at a later point in time. It's too good not to do it. Everyone needs to see it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2016)

Adamant said:


> tbh I like to listen and discuss or read and dicuss, but not watch. Like we decided not to Skype while Tekkonkinkreet cause this movies is so beautiful that however often I rewatch I do not take my eyes off the screen. It would really be a waste missing one of those amazing moments, all those details... Nah. I'd stay silent in such convo



I'm suddenly very glad I bought a new comp with a 24" screen of glory 

Not that I wasn't before.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 10, 2016)

We've bought that huge TV this winter so I was all like OH I AM SO REWATCHING EVERYTHING
and then
I suddenly got bored again 
but I am gonna so enjoy some stuff like Tekkonkinkreet, Sword of the Stranger, Animatrix etc
already watched Captain Harlock on it, it was gorgeous (tho despite my oldschool love to Harlock/Herlock I wasn't impressed by movie in general)


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah, since you mentioned it earlier, I kinda wanna rewatch Sword of the Stranger on this computer now. That as well as FMA, Shinsekai Yori and Golgo 13.

Hell, you know what, one of these days I may organize a SotS watchalong.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm joining you on Sword of the Stranger if it's not weekend, cause on weekends nobody except me wants anime


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2016)

It'll be sometime next week since I'm gonna watch Tekkonkinkreet tmo evening.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 10, 2016)

I'll probably be there, but I need a reminder that day. Thanks.


----------



## Milady (Mar 10, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I'll probably be there, but I need a reminder that day. Thanks.


Hussain vote for princess Kaguya movie and watch it with me 


Zensuki said:


> Its 3am-6am for me
> I understand your pain.
> 
> 
> Since Heart is going stream Wolf Children later, I'm tied between Sword of the Stranger and Kaguya, although I have seen Sword of the Stranger before.



Maybe I can talk to Louis to change time so it's good for everyone.
And Zen...vote for Kaguya for me . You can stab me too 


Haruka Katana said:


> Oh my
> 
> Well if you agree to catstab Addy the whole week is fine for me to, up to you




you want me to stab my own kinsman 
I have no choice 

Haruka knows no mercy


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 10, 2016)

That desperation


----------



## Milady (Mar 10, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> That desperation



It's called dedication 

Louis needs to update voting score


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 10, 2016)

It's a deal 

Voting Tale of Princess Kaguya for Milady


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 10, 2016)

miladyy said:


> It's called dedication
> 
> Louis needs to update voting score


Believe it or not, I also need to sleep and work!


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 10, 2016)

I can make it if it's next Sunday + praying my boss doesn't change her mind and wants me there on Sunday. Down for anything out of the series suggested by Louis. Someone should prolly tally up the votes, no ranking, all votes count as +1?


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 10, 2016)

heartsutra said:


> I can make it if it's next Sunday + praying my boss doesn't change her mind and wants me there on Sunday. Down for anything out of the series suggested by Louis. Someone should prolly tally up the votes, no ranking, all votes count as +1?


Tell your boss you have a dragon to slay on Sunday. She'll understand. 

I've been tallying votes on page 13. I'll copypasta the current count to this page.

*Louis' Recs:*
Sword of the Stranger: *Votes 7*
One Piece Film Z: *Votes 5*
Wolf Children: *Votes 6*
Berserk: The Golden Age Arc I - Egg of the High King: *Votes 5*
Saint Young Men: *Votes 5*

*miladyy's Rec:*
Tale of Princess Kaguya: *Votes 12*


----------



## Platypus (Mar 10, 2016)

Klue said:


> I'm down for whateves.


 Same here.

Already seen Wolf Children and Sword of the Stranger. Both good movies, wouldn't mind watching again.


----------



## Milady (Mar 10, 2016)

Louis-954 said:


> Believe it or not, I also need to sleep and work!



oh 
you can work but sleep is for the weak.



Platypus said:


> Same here.
> 
> Already seen Wolf Children and Sword of the Stranger. Both good movies, wouldn't mind watching again.



I think that's why I suggested Tale of Princess Kaguya. Most people have already seen those two movies including me, so I looked for something new with good reviews.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 10, 2016)

Will be watching a couple of episodes (1 & 2) of JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders *2 hours from now at 10:30 EST GMT-5* in case anyone is interested! Run time will be 47ish minutes.

Room currently open.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah, I'll vote for Tale of Princess Kaguya since its something new and Milady is thirsty.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi there, never posted on here


----------



## Milady (Mar 11, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Yeah, I'll vote for Tale of Princess Kaguya since its something new and Milady is thirsty.






*Spoiler*: __ 





Very thirsty


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 11, 2016)

When is this watchalong btw?


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 11, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> When is this watchalong btw?


Next weekend. 

Seeing how there's only room enough for 15 people and 'The Tale of Princess Kaguya' has 12 votes and its next closest competitor only has 7, I'm going to declare it the early winner.

Now lets figure out what time and date works best for everyone interested in attending. I can make Friday, Saturday or Sunday, but would prefer either Friday or Sunday.


----------



## Milady (Mar 11, 2016)

I won? 
Thank you to all my sponsors 
I highly preferred Sunday but not sure yet.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 11, 2016)

miladyy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The film looks interesting art wise and its by Ghibli so its understandable....somewhat.



Louis-954 said:


> Next weekend.
> 
> Seeing how there's only room enough for 15 people and 'The Tale of Princess Kaguya' has 12 votes and its next closest competitor only has 7, I'm going to declare it the early winner.
> 
> Now lets figure out what time and date works best for everyone interested in attending. I can make Friday, Saturday or Sunday, but would prefer either Friday or Sunday.



Anyday, GMT evenings are best for me (9pm+)


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 11, 2016)

Meh my best day is Saturday, Sunday is fine too as long as its not pass midnight.


----------



## Milady (Mar 11, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Anyday, GMT evenings are best for me (9pm+)





Haruka Katana said:


> Meh my best day is Saturday, Sunday is fine too as long as its not pass midnight.



I'll try to make myself free to match your schedules.

Most of the people here are in.....Europe and Asia time zone? 

But Louis is hosting so need to check his schedule too


----------



## InoxUzumaki (Mar 11, 2016)

miladyy said:


> I'll try to make myself free to match your schedules.
> 
> Most of the people here are in.....Europe and Asia time zone?
> 
> But Louis is hosting so need to check his schedule too



My time zone is GMT (or EST which ever the correct one pft) anytime is good for me as long as it's not like 2 am and after


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 11, 2016)

miladyy said:


> I'll try to make myself free to match your schedules.
> 
> Most of the people here are in.....Europe and Asia time zone?
> 
> *But Louis is hosting so need to check his schedule too*


I can do Fri, Sat or Sun but would prefer Friday or Sunday.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 11, 2016)

miladyy said:


> I'll try to make myself free to match your schedules.
> 
> Most of the people here are in.....Europe and Asia time zone?
> 
> But Louis is hosting so need to check his schedule too


I will as well 

Nah I am in the minority here


----------



## Milady (Mar 11, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> I will as well
> 
> Nah I am in the minority here



Ok we will figure it out 



InoxUzumaki said:


> My time zone is GMT (or EST which ever the correct one pft) anytime is good for me as long as it's not like 2 am and after


Nice to know you'll join us!


Louis-954 said:


> I can do Fri, Sat or Sun but would prefer Friday or Sunday.



What time?

Is this ok?
USA eastern time (GMT-5) at 7pm = 12am (GMT) London time = 8am (GMT+8) Malaysia time

Does that make sense


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 11, 2016)

miladyy said:


> What time?
> 
> Is this ok?
> USA eastern time (GMT-5) at 7pm = 12am (GMT) London time = 8am (GMT+8) Malaysia time
> ...


I'm good pretty much whenever.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds good to me 

Though what day is that?


----------



## Milady (Mar 11, 2016)

I think that arrangment is kinda late for europe people?


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 13, 2016)

Is it okay to have it 11pm GMT instead of 12pm? I don't want HK having to wake up too early to make it but I need to wake up early in the morning and the movie will probably be 2 hours.


----------



## Milady (Mar 13, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Is it okay to have it 11pm GMT instead of 12pm? I don't want HK having to wake up too early to make it but I need to wake up early in the morning and the movie will probably be 2 hours.



Yes of course. I'll think of another time that will be good for everyone, don't worry.


----------



## Santí (Mar 14, 2016)

Too lazy to read through the last 3-4 pages, what have I missed?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 14, 2016)

We're going to watch Studio Ghibli's  sometime this weekend.


----------



## Santí (Mar 14, 2016)

Cool, count me in.


----------



## Milady (Mar 14, 2016)

miladyy said:


> USA eastern time (GMT-5) at 7pm = 12am (GMT) London time = 8am (GMT+8) Malaysia time
> 
> Does that make sense




If it's okay....I'd love to have date and time decided early than last minute, as I'm sure some of us have other plans to plan too this weekend. I have something and need to know time 

Where is Louis?? He should be doing this 

Because of Daylight saving time, USA Eastern time is now GMT-4.

I'm just coming up with random time 

USA eastern time (GMT-4) at 6pm = 10pm (GMT) London time = 6am (GMT+8) Malaysia time
Poor Haruka and Asian time zone people 

SO maybe:

USA eastern time (GMT-4) at 11am = 3pm (GMT) London time = 11pm (GMT+8) Malaysia time
Something like this better for everyone? 

Assuming Sat?


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 14, 2016)

miladyy said:


> If it's okay....I'd love to have date and time decided early than last minute, as I'm sure some of us have other plans to plan too this weekend. I have something and need to know time
> 
> * Where is Louis?? He should be doing this *
> 
> ...


Yes, just throw me under the bus, Milday.  I already asked everyone what time works best for them. I've just been waiting for more people to respond. Right now it's looking like Sunday, 8:00PM EST GMT-4 is what's going to work best for the majority. If there are any objections, please let me know soon!


----------



## Milady (Mar 14, 2016)

Louis-954 said:


> Yes, just throw me under the bus, Milday.  I already asked everyone what time works best for them. I've just been waiting for more people to respond. Right now it's looking like Sunday, 8:00PM EST GMT-4 is what's going to work best for the majority. If there are any objections, please let me know soon!



sorry 

8pm Sunday GMT-4?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 14, 2016)

(looking at Zen's post)

Friday or Sunday, 11pm GMT?


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 14, 2016)

Platypus said:


> (looking at Zen's post)
> 
> Friday or Sunday, 11pm GMT?


I'm going to PM tonight everyone who expressed interest and this weekends event and ask them to post here by Friday morning what time works best for them. Sunday seems like the day though.

ANY time Sunday between 7pm and 11pm is good with me. It's up to ya'll to sort the rest amongst yo'selves.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 14, 2016)

Gonna catch up on some of the One Piece episodes I've allowed to build up for the past few months.

Anyone want to watch a few of the Trafalgar Law x Doflamingo flashback episodes with me tonight or tomorrow? I don't want to ride the feels train by myself.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 14, 2016)

Louis-954 said:


> Yes, just throw me under the bus, Milday.  I already asked everyone what time works best for them. I've just been waiting for more people to respond. Right now it's looking like Sunday, 8:00PM EST GMT-4 is what's going to work best for the majority. If there are any objections, please let me know soon!




Sunday 8pm EST is Monday 8am in my area. (Well that is what I got from the time converter anyways, I suck at timezones.)
I think you guys should just settle on Friday since your friday = my Saturday.





Zensuki said:


> Is it okay to have it 11pm GMT instead of 12pm? I don't want HK having to wake up too early to make it but I need to wake up early in the morning and the movie will probably be 2 hours.



So touched


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 14, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Sunday 8pm EST is Monday 8am in my area. (Well that is what I got from the time converter anyways, I suck at timezones.)
> I think you guys should just settle on Friday since your friday = my Saturday.
> 
> 
> ...


Friday is fine for me too, but I've been seeing a lot of Sunday's in here the past few days. Maybe I'll just play it twice...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm sorry for the trouble 

If its Sunday the best would be you guys playing it in the morning.


----------



## Milady (Mar 14, 2016)

Friday? If it's most voted  then I guess I can rearrange plans on my end to watch anime 

Sat morning 8am and up (GMT-4) is best for me.
Sun morning  too.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 14, 2016)

So now mornings are on the table?


----------



## Milady (Mar 14, 2016)

Louis-954 said:


> So now mornings are on the table?



It's good to wake up early and smell the fresh air, feel the morning sun, and listen to the birds sing.......while being half asleep 

I guess I can wake up early Lol


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 15, 2016)

Louis, just pick what is best for you, as you are the host. 
It's only getting more complicated otherwise.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 15, 2016)

heartsutra said:


> Louis, just pick what is best for you, as you are the host.
> It's only getting more complicated otherwise.


Really sorry about that. I was just trying to make it easier since literally any one of the three days works fine for me, but that didn't work out as intended... I guess i'll just pick Sunday 8pm est, gmt-4. Sorry if that doesn't work for some folks.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 15, 2016)

No need to apologize. I've been there as well.
__

Sunday, 8PM GMT-4 should work out fine for me.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 15, 2016)

.

Well you guys have fun


----------



## Klue (Mar 15, 2016)

Any time is good for me on Sunday. 

I have shit to do. 



Louis-954 said:


> I guess i'll just pick Sunday 8pm est, gmt-4.



Too lazy to convert to EST. 

*Edit*: I'm a fuckin' dumbass.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 15, 2016)

Don't count me in, but don't count me out.


----------



## Milady (Mar 15, 2016)

Louis I will be there but on and off.
But I'll  be there.



Haruka Katana said:


> .
> 
> Well you guys have fun



OK bye.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 15, 2016)

miladyy said:


> OK bye.


Bye


----------



## Platypus (Mar 16, 2016)

Nah, she'll be there. So will I.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 16, 2016)

Tru. Ignore me, I cannot math today.


----------



## Solar (Mar 16, 2016)

I will try to stay up for it.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 18, 2016)

So when is this happening? Today, Saturday or Sunday? Don't see a definite date yet.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 18, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> So when is this happening? Today, Saturday or Sunday? Don't see a definite date yet.


We're still on! Sunday, 8PM EST, GMT-4. 

I think the folks over int eh Naruto convo thread are also hosting one Saturday morning, not sure what time though.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 19, 2016)

Remember folks, tomorrow, Sunday, 8PM EST, GMT-4. 'The Tale of Princess Kaguya'. Approximately 21.5 hours from this post!


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 20, 2016)

Watchalong room will be up exactly 4 hours from this post!


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 20, 2016)

Watchalong in 1 hour. Git hyped.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 20, 2016)

what are you guys watching today?
edit: nvm just saw lol

will you guys just post a link here?


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 20, 2016)

A. Waltz said:


> what are you guys watching today?
> edit: nvm just saw lol
> 
> will you guys just post a link here?


Sure will!


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## heartsutra (Mar 20, 2016)

Going to be there shortly.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 20, 2016)

i think it crashed for me


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 20, 2016)

Did it stop working or is it me.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 20, 2016)

it says crash has ended? "late to this chat" ? can i still join?


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 20, 2016)

Says chat has ended. Are you still streaming Louis?


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm gonna remake the room in 5 mins. Gotta restart my PC since Rabb.it isn't loading for me now.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 20, 2016)

Rabb.it is working again on my end.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 20, 2016)

Wait it's working again.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 20, 2016)

The stream is working for everyone? I killed the room.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 20, 2016)

Seems like I'm the only one in the room.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 20, 2016)

You okay? I could host if you want.

Nvm


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 20, 2016)

works again but image is paused i think


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 20, 2016)

It's working again people.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 20, 2016)

**


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 20, 2016)

can we watch great gatsby next time


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks everyone for coming! Sorry the stream crapped out.


----------



## Milady (Mar 20, 2016)

Muhaha I left before anyone could kick me out. 

HK was here


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 20, 2016)

Great Gatsby
Wolf of Wall Street
Moulin Rouge
Harry Potter (been forever since ive seen em lol ?)


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 20, 2016)

miladyy said:


> *Muhaha I left before anyone could kick me out. *
> 
> HK was here


I'll have another opportunity on Wednesday... 


A. Waltz said:


> Great Gatsby
> *Wolf of Wall Street
> Moulin Rouge*
> Harry Potter (been forever since ive seen em lol ?)


Would love to watch either of these!


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks again for hosting Louis, and don't worry about it crashing. Wouldn't be the first time it happened.


----------



## Milady (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks again Louis and for Platty standing by as Assistant for technical issues


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 21, 2016)

Louis-954 said:


> I'll have another opportunity on Wednesday...
> 
> Would love to watch either of these!



maybe we can karaoke during moulin rouge lol


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for hosting, Louis. It was fun!

Somewhere around the 1.30 hour mark into the movie, I just passed out. 

gg


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hosting a watchalong this upcoming *Saturday, April 16th at 7:00PM EST GMT-4* . We'll be streaming the Japanese supernatural horror film  'Ju-On: The Curse'.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm down for it. I've seen maybe half to 3 quarters of Ju-on original so this is gonna be good. Japan has some really creepy shit when it comes to horror.


----------



## Solar (Apr 11, 2016)

I can probably do that as well.


----------



## Milady (Apr 11, 2016)

I think Ju-on: The Grudge is the most popular one (and third installment of the Ju-On series).

Shall we vote? 

'Ju-On: The Curse'. (2000)

Or

'Ju-On: The Grudge'.(2002)

Both are Japanese version. 

I will go for The Grudge.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 11, 2016)

The Grudge has my vote as well.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 12, 2016)

Plans for the week are unclear but I will mark it in my calendar regardless.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 15, 2016)

Friendly reminder!

                                        Hosting a watchalong tomorrow, *Saturday, April 16th at 7:00PM EST GMT-4* . We'll be streaming the Japanese supernatural horror film  'Ju-On: The Grudge'.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 15, 2016)

I might regret it, but I'm in.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 16, 2016)

Watchalong *TODAY*, *Saturday, April 16th at 7:00PM EST GMT-4* (5 hours from this post) . We'll be streaming the Japanese supernatural horror film  'Ju-On: The Grudge'.


----------



## Solar (Apr 16, 2016)

I will be there but will arrive late.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 16, 2016)

Won't make it. Too szZzzleepy.
Gomen.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 16, 2016)

Room open:


----------



## Platypus (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for hosting tonight, Louis.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for coming everyone.


----------



## Solar (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you for the movies.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hosting a watchalong this upcoming *Saturday, April 23rd at 10:00PM EST GMT-4* . Will be streaming *UFC 197: Jones vs. St Preux.

Main Event Preview: *'Ju-On: The Grudge'. 

*Co-Main Event Preview: *'Ju-On: The Grudge'.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 17, 2016)

I actually want in, its 5 am tho. 

I'll let you guys know.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 17, 2016)

Louis-954 said:


> Friendly reminder!
> 
> Hosting a watchalong tomorrow, *Saturday, April 16th at 7:00PM EST GMT-4* . We'll be streaming the Japanese supernatural horror film  'Ju-On: The Grudge'.



Damn. I was watching trashy horror by myself last night while this was happening.

I'd be up for the next watchalong after the wrestling one assuming it's not another sports event.


----------



## Milady (Apr 17, 2016)

PikaCheeka said:


> Damn. I was watching trashy horror by myself last night while this was happening.
> 
> I'd be up for the next watchalong after the wrestling one assuming it's not another sports event.



I think we will stream another horror movie sometimes this month  or early next month! Juon the grudge did not leave us scared, so we need another session


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 17, 2016)

PikaCheeka said:


> Damn. I was watching trashy horror by myself last night while this was happening.
> 
> I'd be up for the next watchalong after the wrestling one assuming it's not another sports event.


W-Wrestling?!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2016)

Louis-954 said:


> W-Wrestling?!



I know my sports. 



miladyy said:


> I think we will stream another horror movie sometimes this month  or early next month! Juon the grudge did not leave us scared, so we need another session



Always up for wacky Japanese horror flicks.


----------



## Solar (Apr 18, 2016)

I can make UFC.


----------



## eHav (Apr 19, 2016)

i really want to watch ufc with u guys but ill be away at gf's place, prob wont have a chance to watch it untill sunday when i get back home

jones wrecks osp


----------



## InoxUzumaki (Apr 22, 2016)

PikaCheeka said:


> Always up for wacky Japanese horror flicks.



 Exactly how wacky are we talkin?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm watching the prelims right now. I am not sleepy yet, maybe I can tag along for the main event. If there is a spot or however this thing works


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh that emote


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 23, 2016)

Friendly reminder!

Hosting a watchalong this upcoming *TODAY, April 23rd at 10:00PM EST GMT-4* .Will be streaming *UFC 197: Jones vs. St Preux.*


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 23, 2016)

Room open:


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 23, 2016)

New room:


----------



## Solar (Apr 23, 2016)

Trying to get home as soon as possible.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks everyone who came!!


----------



## Catamount (Aug 5, 2016)

How about Watch&Discuss *Chariots of Fire?
*
you know what's happening tomorrow in Rio and this movie is the best on topic
The
absolute
BEST




official trailer

We need that Lap of Honor.


----------



## Roman (Aug 5, 2016)

What time do you wanna watch it at? I'm up for it if it's at around 8pm UTC.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 5, 2016)

I think I don't match with anyone in a timeline despite being almost London time lol

so i am up to watching it today and dicussing before the opening ceremony
I was also thinking about making Olympic movies thread in the movies section, it's not that dead really




you my forever buddy Roman


----------



## Roman (Aug 6, 2016)

So I watched the movie last night and I immediately remembered where that motivational music comes from 

The movie itself is a great example of what differentiates movies today with how they were made before. The dialogue in the film was nothing short of fantastic and went a long way to making me sympathize if not even relate to their struggles. More than being a movie about the Olympics and the achievements of two great athletes, to me it was a show of how much they put themselves through and how much they sacrificed in order to get there. Harold in particular changed his perspective so much through the course of the film, particularly when he roasted the university deans for his choice of seeking professional training.

And when the movie reached the Olympics themselves, I couldn't help but notice just how different it is compared to what it is today. Not just the opening ceremony, which was changed drastically ever since China set a completely new standard, but also the athletes, from how they looked in terms of their physique to what they wore as sports science took dramatic leaps.

Great movie all around. Makes me miss how they used to make films.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 7, 2016)

@Roman
I felt it more being a movie not about athletes but about Olympic movement as it is, how it went and what problems it faced.
Or maybe how it evolved up to having woman from Islam culture, refugees team and so on, starting from a Christian refusing to run on Sunday.

Movies like that are also my favorite in terms of directing, so much better than some of modern examples. However I mostly live modern sport movies.


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 29, 2016)

Up for a watchalong this or next Saturday? Starting sometime around 4–8PM CET+1(+1 daylight savings time)?

@Xiammes ; @Linkofone ; @Addy ; @Melodie ; @Vandal Savage ; @~M~ ; @VolatileSoul ; @Santi ; @Chrollo Lucilfer ; @kire ; @Atlantic ; @ane ; @Kitsune ; @Platypus ; @Haruka Katana ; @Hussain ; @miladyy ; @lndra ; @Klue ; @Zensuki ; @RemChu ; @[S-A-F] ; @Mako ; @blakstealth ; @Utopia Realm ; @Frederica Bernkastel ; @Swift & everyone else @pat pat @Louis-954 @fuff @Roman & everyone interested in joining!


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 29, 2016)

Damn you outdated list/namechanges 

@Goose & … I don't know what [S-A-F]'s new name is rip


----------



## Addy (Sep 29, 2016)

heartsutra said:


> Up for a watchalong this or next Saturday? Starting sometime around 4–8PM CET+1(+1 daylight savings time)?
> 
> @Xiammes ; @Linkofone ; @Addy ; @Melodie ; @Vandal Savage ; @~M~ ; @VolatileSoul ; @Santi ; @Chrollo Lucilfer ; @kire ; @Atlantic ; @ane ; @Kitsune ; @Platypus ; @Haruka Katana ; @Hussain ; @miladyy ; @lndra ; @Klue ; @Zensuki ; @RemChu ; @[S-A-F] ; @Mako ; @blakstealth ; @Utopia Realm ; @Frederica Bernkastel ; @Swift & everyone else @pat pat @Louis-954 @fuff @Roman & everyone interested in joining!


what are we watching?


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 29, 2016)

Addy said:


> what are we watching?


I don't know yet but I'll think of something good \o/


----------



## Milady (Sep 29, 2016)

I won't be home next Saturday. Heart chan why is this happening?


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 29, 2016)

Can't make any promises since I even haven't been in our convo watchalaongs in a while, but if I'm there, will do.


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 29, 2016)

miladyy said:


> I won't be home next Saturday. Heart chan why is this happening?


Would Saturday after next Saturday be better for you?



VolatileSoul said:


> Can't make any promises since I even haven't been in our convo watchalaongs in a while, but if I'm there, will do.


watcharongu never feel quite right without VS or Plats


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 29, 2016)

heartsutra said:


> Would Saturday after next Saturday be better for you?


No difference between the two for me. Just gotta know ahead of time, and then I'll see.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 29, 2016)

Okidoki!

Should tag @Saru, too actually \o/


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 29, 2016)

Not sure either if I can but, if I am around, I will


----------



## Milady (Sep 29, 2016)

heartsutra said:


> Would Saturday after next Saturday be better for you?



Yes but don't worry about me, go with the majority

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Saru (Sep 29, 2016)

heartsutra said:


> Okidoki!
> 
> Should tag @Saru, too actually \o/



I've been watching a lot of movies lately.  

What genre were y'all thinking?

(also, I think tags stop working after you tag 10 people in a post)


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 29, 2016)

No need to dispair, Santi will be there \[T]/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 29, 2016)

I'll appear depending on the time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 29, 2016)

What's the movie topic gonna be? I'll have time Saturday. Been busying playing pc games and HWL.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Klue (Sep 29, 2016)

heartsutra said:


> Up for a watchalong this or next Saturday? Starting sometime around 4–8PM CET+1(+1 daylight savings time)?
> 
> @Xiammes ; @Linkofone ; @Addy ; @Melodie ; @Vandal Savage ; @~M~ ; @VolatileSoul ; @Santi ; @Chrollo Lucilfer ; @kire ; @Atlantic ; @ane ; @Kitsune ; @Platypus ; @Haruka Katana ; @Hussain ; @miladyy ; @lndra ; @Klue ; @Zensuki ; @RemChu ; @[S-A-F] ; @Mako ; @blakstealth ; @Utopia Realm ; @Frederica Bernkastel ; @Swift & everyone else @pat pat @Louis-954 @fuff @Roman & everyone interested in joining!



Klue down.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 1, 2016)

@Santi @Klue @Utopia Realm @Haruka Katana @~M~ @Saru @miladyy @ane @VolatileSoul @Addy @Zensuki @Hussain @Louis-954 & anyone interested

Prolly going to stream this _and_ next Saturday from 4–8PM CET (GMT+1+1). This means I'll open my rabb.it room roughly 7 hours from when I post this today and next Saturday. You can hop into the room after the stream has started, no problem. You can leave it and come back, too.

I'd like to stream one or two things from this list:

 animu marathon
 animu marathon

We'll decide what to watch during the watchalong. I'm willing to add up to two suggestions to the list if you want to make suggestions now or during the watchalong. \o/


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2016)

heartsutra said:


> @Santi @Klue @Utopia Realm @Haruka Katana @~M~ @Saru @miladyy @ane @VolatileSoul @Addy @Zensuki @Hussain @Louis-954 & anyone interested
> 
> Prolly going to stream this _and_ next Saturday from 4–8PM CET (GMT+1+1). This means I'll open my rabb.it room roughly 7 hours from when I post this today and next Saturday. You can hop into the room after the stream has started, no problem. You can leave it and come back, too.
> 
> ...


pass on all the suggestions  

but thanks anyway, kohai


----------



## Klue (Oct 1, 2016)

Don't care what we watch, just want us together.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 1, 2016)

To me, If I was able to go, I will. If not, then too bad I guess...


----------



## Santí (Oct 1, 2016)

>I'm forced to work for the next few hours


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 1, 2016)

10/01/2016, 4–8PM CET (GMT+1+1)
*Room is open! Join the event!*
→ 
*Use your NF username when joining!*​


heartsutra said:


> You can hop into the room after the stream has started, no problem. You can leave it and come back, too.
> 
> I'd like to stream one or two things from this list:
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 1, 2016)

Nakamutra


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 1, 2016)

Event is still going on!



Santi said:


> Nakamutra


There will be a next time for certain Santíbro


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks for hosting heart. It was nice having a traditional KCC watchalong again.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks again. 'Twas fun.


----------



## Saru (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks heart. <3

Maybe I'll host the next one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 1, 2016)

Just continuing the mod train

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 1, 2016)

Godamnit. I thought the stream would be later around 7 pm central. Had plans but they fell thru and didn't check the thread when I was up around 7:30 am for the watchalong.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 1, 2016)

@Santi @Klue @Utopia Realm @Haruka Katana @~M~ @Saru @miladyy @ane @VolatileSoul @Addy @Zensuki @Hussain @Louis-954
Hosting UFC fights tonight.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks for being there 



Utopia Realm said:


> Godamnit. I thought the stream would be later around 7 pm central. Had plans but they fell thru and didn't check the thread when I was up around 7:30 am for the watchalong.


Join us this Saturday?


----------



## kire (Oct 7, 2016)

I would love to join but my Saturdays have been booked for months now.  I might take one off sometime soon.  I am not sure about tomorrow though.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 8, 2016)

Will open the doors to my room in 7 hours!

@Santi @Klue @Utopia Realm @Haruka Katana @~M~ @Saru @miladyy @ane @VolatileSoul @Addy @Zensuki @Hussain @Louis-954 @Platypus


heartsutra said:


> You can hop into the room after the stream has started, no problem. You can leave it and come back, too.
> 
> I'd like to stream one or two things from this list:
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 8, 2016)

K-Kill me


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 8, 2016)

Okay. Im new so help here. How do i join the room?


----------



## Santí (Oct 8, 2016)

Ayeee my shift got cancelled due to a storm


----------



## Santí (Oct 8, 2016)

ane said:


> Okay. Im new so help here. How do i join the room?



She'll announce when the room is open and post the link here.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 8, 2016)

10/08/2016, 4–8PM CET (GMT+1+1)
*Room is open! Join the event!*
→ 
*Use your NF username when joining!*​


heartsutra said:


> You can hop into the room after the stream has started, no problem. You can leave it and come back, too.
> 
> I'd like to stream one or two things from this list:
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 8, 2016)

As always, thank you Heart. It was fun. Glad we did kids on the slope.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 26, 2017)

Ah, the nostalgia … looking at the first post in this thread and those screencaps. 

Anyone interested in a watchalong this weekend or next weekend?


*Spoiler*: _tagging a bunch of names who have expressed interest before_ 



@Xiammes ; @Linkofone ; @Addy ; @Melodie ; @Vandal Savage ; @~M~ ; @Blu-ray ; @Santi ; @Chrollo Lucilfer ; @kire ; @Atlantic Storm ; @ane ; @Kitsune ; @Platypus ; @Haruka Katana ; @Hussain ; @Miladyy ; @Indra ; @Klue ; @Zensuki ; @RemChu ; @Mako ; @blakstealth ; @Utopia Realm ; @Swift @pat pat @Louis-954 @fuff

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Santí (Oct 26, 2017)

You have my sword.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 26, 2017)

It's been ages. I haven't even been in the KL convo watchalongs for a long time now since rabb.it doesn't seem to work for me anymore for reasons I can't pinpoint while it works for everyone else. Still gonna show up though. Wouldn't hurt to try again though.


----------



## Swift (Oct 26, 2017)

Count me in.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2017)

heartsutra said:


> Ah, the nostalgia … looking at the first post in this thread and those screencaps.
> 
> Anyone interested in a watchalong this weekend or next weekend?


whatcha planning hearts


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 26, 2017)

what are we watching Heart?
Tagiing milady sine you missed her @Milady



Zensuki said:


> Sign me up for Madoka movies
> 
> 6Pm is too early for me. My schedule is kind of sporadic as well depending on how many assignments I have to do or going out so there's no point in me choosing a day



assignments


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2017)

Let's do this.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Milady (Oct 26, 2017)

Santi said:


> You have my sword.



And you have my bow @heartsutra 




Zensuki said:


> what are we watching Heart?
> Tagiing milady sine you missed her @Milady
> 
> 
> ...



She tagged my old username miladyy......oh! the memories and feels!


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2017)

heartsutra said:


> Ah, the nostalgia … looking at the first post in this thread and those screencaps.
> 
> Anyone interested in a watchalong this weekend or next weekend?
> 
> ...


sure  

but what is the anime?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

I have arrived


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 26, 2017)

Oh wow I've never seen this thread before. 

Looks interesting.


----------



## Indra (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm down


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Milady (Oct 26, 2017)

Klue said:


> Let's do this.



You will show up? Very funny

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 27, 2017)

Addy said:


> sure
> 
> but what is the anime?



@heartsutra


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2017)

Roman said:


> @heartsutra


 
hope its something  i like


----------



## Roman (Oct 27, 2017)

Addy said:


> hope its something  i like



I agree. And since I'm also watching Thor tmo


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2017)

Roman said:


> I agree. And since I'm also watching Thor tmo


wish we can watch it together 


that trailer looks so cool 

all it needs is a batloli

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice to see you guys 
Would this Sunday or Monday work for you?
__



Catamount said:


> whatcha planning hearts





Zensuki said:


> what are we watching Heart?





Addy said:


> sure
> 
> but what is the anime?



Imo it's more important to agree on a time than what to watch as we can do the latter together in the room. 

__

@White Wolf @Ava
New faces are welcome 

__

@Santi @Blu-ray @Swift @Klue @Milady @Roman @Indra @Haruka Katana

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Klue (Oct 27, 2017)

Milady said:


> You will show up? Very funny



;catweinstein

@Haruka Katana, get to work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2017)

heartsutra said:


> Imo it's more important to agree on a time than what to watch as we can do the latter together in the room.


i swear, if it's another one of those "girl humping a washing machine on LSD", i am  quitting 

also, welcome back


----------



## Catamount (Oct 27, 2017)

I am working night shifts, so any _day _is good for me. If everyone is up for the night time, oh well then.


----------



## Roman (Oct 27, 2017)

Sunday would work better if no other option. Like Catamount, the day would be better rather than night, tho for US people that would prolly constitute some unholy hours on Saturday night.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

Addy said:


> "girl humping a washing machine on LSD"


...

What have I missed @heartsutra  what is the story behind this. I must know.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 27, 2017)

Either one


----------



## Swift (Oct 27, 2017)

Any time is good for me


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback! Let's do it tomorrow, Sunday at 6pm GMT+1/CET

Check  if you need help.

Will post another reminder tomorrow morning 

@Santi @Blu-ray @Swift @Klue @Milady @Roman @Indra @Haruka Katana @White Wolf @Ava @Zensuki @Catamount @Addy
Gomen HK … 
__



White Wolf said:


> ...
> 
> What have I missed @heartsutra  what is the story behind this. I must know.


No clue what this is about

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Roman (Oct 28, 2017)

Oh cool, that's 5PM for me, that works.


----------



## Indra (Oct 28, 2017)

heartsutra said:


> Thanks for the feedback! Let's do it tomorrow, Sunday at 6pm GMT+1/CET
> 
> Check  if you need help.
> 
> ...


Can't wait


----------



## Santí (Oct 28, 2017)

Around noon, eh? Works perfectly.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 28, 2017)

yeah, seems good for me too


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 28, 2017)

Klue said:


> ;catweinstein
> 
> @Haruka Katana, get to work.


wha?


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 28, 2017)

Sorry Heart. My laptop's gone to the dogs so I won't be able to join.


----------



## Klue (Oct 28, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> wha?



Harvey Weinstein cat. 


SJ Warriors, be eazy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 29, 2017)

All NF members are welcome to join the watchalong that is going to happen in 10 hours 20ish minutes from now. 

@Santi @Blu-ray @Swift @Klue @Milady @Roman @Indra @Haruka Katana @White Wolf @Ava @Zensuki @Catamount @Addy


----------



## Swift (Oct 29, 2017)

hell yeah


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2017)

what are we watching ?


----------



## Catamount (Oct 29, 2017)

I am so sorry, I was so exhausted I fell asleep after work. Hope you had fun.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I am so sorry, I was so exhausted I fell asleep after work. Hope you had fun.


It hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 29, 2017)

lmao I put myself a reminder on the wrong time  all alarms are on the wrong time today, I am a winner


----------



## Roman (Oct 29, 2017)

Sorry guys, I'm not feeling well today so prolly won't be able to do it.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 29, 2017)

@Santi @Blu-ray @Swift @Klue @Milady @Roman @Indra @Haruka Katana @White Wolf @Ava @Zensuki @Catamount @Addy @Khaleesi @Platypus & everyone else who has time and interest to join:

Link removed

The event will last 1–3 hours and start in about 5 minutes.
Content of the stream has not been decided, yet and is open to discussion.



__



Roman said:


> Sorry guys, I'm not feeling well today so prolly won't be able to do it.


I hope you feel better soon. Take your time


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## JoJo (Oct 29, 2017)

JoJo related content or N O T H I N


----------



## Swift (Oct 29, 2017)

everyone get in here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 29, 2017)

@heartsutra

Thanks for the movie


----------



## Milady (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for the movie heart chan! I showed up way too late so I'll have to watch it again at some point. It was a good movie


----------



## Santí (Oct 29, 2017)

Crap I knew I shoulda set my alarm clock


----------



## Platypus (Oct 29, 2017)

Kimi no na wa
Kekkai Sensen S1 Ep. 1-2

Thanks for the watchalong, heart.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for joining. This won't be the last time 


@Santi 
You were missed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 29, 2017)

My computer froze


----------



## Swift (Oct 29, 2017)

That was fun as usual. I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 2, 2017)

It did not load for me back then and I was too sleepy to bother with VPN.  And then listening from techs about the weird shit I use VPN for.  Gonna try next time with it.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 29, 2018)

let's start up again


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 30, 2018)

seeing this thread


----------

